# KC Daylighter LED upgrades?



## Tmg (Dec 13, 2012)

I have 150W sealed beam KC Daylighters on my truck. I want to up grade them to LED. I was wondering if these would fit in my daylighter housings. 

http://www.sirennet.com/snsl1.html

These come in a 2 degree or 6 degree spotlight. Which one would be best for off road/back road lights? 

I am assuming spot lights are better for off road/back road driving than flood lights.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Dec 13, 2012)

For off-road use? Depends on the road. If the road is about like driving up a tree, or other "interesting" terrain, then flood is your friend. If you're offroad in the flats in Australia, pencil beams are the only way to go.

Putting an LED in the optics of a filament will dramatically change the beam characteristics, though. Please follow applicable cover/turnoff laws in your area when on publicly-made roads.


----------



## Hamilton Felix (Dec 14, 2012)

Yep. Changing the type of light source is illegal on the road. But then, 150 watt sealed beam Daylighters are illegal on public roads. If it's ONLY used off of public roads, you can do pretty much whatever you want. For me, "offroad" means slow going and sharp switchbacks, often at night, so my hot ticket is floody beams or a big pair of fog lights that's getting too sandblasted for road use but still throws really wide light. 

Hey, for something that will reach out and, if not mounted way up on a roll bar, will be road legal too, toss the PAR46 sealed beams and install curved lens Cibie H1 high beams into those 5-3/4" housings. If it's for offroad play, you can get pretty high wattage H1 bulbs if you wish. They will certainly put out a more useful beam shape than the Daylighters. If you want a wider beam instead, check out the flat lens Cibie H1 high beam. Daniel Stern can certainly help out. And if you go this route, you don't have to do much installation work; you already have housings mounted and wired. 

BTW, you probably want to be in the Automotive Motorcycles Included portion of this forum.


----------

